# idn in new firefox



## YuryG (Nov 23, 2017)

I've noticed that IDNs (say, Russian) being put in address string now open only search, and not that address.
Is it reasonable behaviour?
firefox-57.0_1,1


----------



## aragats (Nov 29, 2017)

I guess, although the support of IDNs is significantly improved, it's still far from being perfect. I don't have FF-57, but experimented with Palemoon (fork of FF) and Chomium. They look to be working correctly with Russian IDNs, but both switch to search if I type an Armenian IDN. So I have to add _http://_ explicitly like I do with intranet computers.


----------



## aragats (Dec 13, 2017)

If you navigate to `about:config` and search for "idn", you'll see many boolean values.
I didn't spend much time to understand how they are supposed to work though. Maybe we can add certain custom values as well. They refer _whitelists_, but how to find them?


----------

